# ¿Estás loco?



## Demurral

Buenas!

Estoy buscando una expresion en alemán para expresar la idea del título: estar loco.

He encontrado la literal: Bist du Verruckt?
y otra idiomática: Hast du Vogel? (no sé si se usaría así)

Sin embargo, lo qeu realmente estoy buscando es una que hace referencia a "no tener todas las tazas en el armario".

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## uguban

Puedes decir:

Spinnst du?
Bist du verrückt?
Hast du 'n Knall? ('_n_ es la forma abreviada de '_einen_')

Las expresiones _einen Vogel haben_ (siempre se utiliza con artílulo indeterminado) y _nicht (mehr) alle Tassen im Schrank haben_  me parecen bastante anticuadas. Pero supongo que será cuestión de edad, estilo y gusto personal. Yo no las utilizo nunca.

Un saludo


----------



## Demurral

Vielen danke!

Es ist was ich gesucht habe. Ich wusste nicht, dass diese Sätze zu den Ohren alt klingelet.

Aufwiederlesen!


----------



## Sidjanga

Demurral said:


> Estoy buscando una expresion en alemán para expresar la idea del título: estar loco....


¿Cuál es el contexto para el que lo buscás?

Es que hay realmente montones de posibilidades: palabras (bekloppt, hirnverbrannt, meschugge, gestört, plemplem, bescheuert, abnormal,..) y expresiones (einen Vogel haben, nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank haben, einen Knall haben, zu heiß geduscht haben/zu heiß gebadet worden sein, "bei dir/dem ist wohl eine Schraube locker", ...) y muchas otras más, cuyo uso depende muchísimo del contexto.

A mí personalmente y sin un contexto concreto, ninguna de ellas me suena realmente anticuada.


----------



## vallejo manzano

sie hat nichtmal allen tasen im Schrank


----------



## Demurral

Ich danke dir auch, Vallejo! 

In der Satze, die du hast mir gesagt, du gebrauchst "nichtmal" aber nicht "nicht mehr".

Haben die zwei Sätze verschiedenen Bedeutungen?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Sidjanga

vallejo manzano said:


> sie hat nich*t m*al all*e* *T*as*s*en im Schrank





Demurral said:


> Ich danke dir auch, Vallejo!
> 
> In de*m* Satz, *den *du hast mir gesagt hast, du  gebrauchst *du *"nichtmal" aber und nicht "nicht mehr".
> 
> Haben die zwei Sätze verschiedenen Bedeutungen?
> 
> Danke im Voraus!


Eigentlich sagt man nicht "sie hat nicht (ein)mal alle Tassen im Schrank" [getrennt geschrieben, obwohl es sich beim Sprechen tatsächlich so anhört, als ob man es zusammen schreiben würde].

Aber wenn man es sagt (oder sagen würde), würde es ungefähr bedeuten:

"[tiene montones de (otros) problemas o algo_] y *ni siquiera* está bien de la cabeza / no está bien *ni *de la cabeza_".  

.


----------

